# EGR valve cleaning



## rumik

I've a 2007 Boxer X250 with 2.2 HDi 120bhp puma engine (36,000 miles). Recently it has started belching black smoke occasionally on changing down a gear on hills and a couple of days ago it was bogging down and smoking when trying to move off from a cold start (apologies to another camper who was probably engulfed in soot as I tried to get going!). Once warm and on the open road it runs fine and no smoking.

I'd welcome suggestions as to the cause but so far my investigations hint at the likely cause being a sticky EGR valve. 

Has anyone done their own EGR valve cleaning? If so how easy/difficult is it to access the valve for removal - it looks awkward to me?

I'm considering trying one of the spray-in-the-inlet type cleaners but it strikes me as unlikely to achieve much cleaning of the valve itself and removal and elbow grease are probably the best approach.

Mike


----------



## teemyob

Hi,

I was told to clean mine on our Sprinters, did not have time and awkward access on one of them (A Class).

But our symptoms were loss of power?.

Trev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A good burst in the lower gears to get the revs up cleared ours, not returned since, but I've read of people removing theirs and fitting a blanking plate but do some research on Google first.


----------



## cabby

Those sprays are fine to use if the build up is not too bad, plus of course a burn up down the motorway with revs over 2000.

cabby


----------



## deefordog

Fiat forum, Ducato section, is where you should find some answers to generic EGR cleaning for the X250 http://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/

What you really need is this stuff http://www.r-mc.com/ but last time I enquired 50lt was the minimum order. Great stuff and used it on our boat that 2 x 306hp Volvo Penta engines - does what it says on the tin.


----------



## teemyob

Are some of you confusing EGR valves with DPF's?


----------



## vicdicdoc

I use these products 
http://www.forteuk.co.uk/products

Especially
http://www.forteuk.co.uk/product-detail/38/Advanced-Formula-Diesel-Treatment
http://www.forteuk.co.uk/product-detail/34/Diesel-Turbo-Cleaner

And this one once a year . . 
http://www.forteuk.co.uk/product-detail/25/DPF-Cleaner-and-Regenerator


----------



## rumik

*Old thread but here's an update*

Thanks to all who replied - sorry I haven't been here to thank you a bit sooner :crying:
The problem was the EGR valve. I wimped out and got the garage to replace it and give me the old valve. The valve is well sooted up and one day I'll get round to cleaning ready for the next time...

For anyone else interested the symptoms were: loss of power on acceleration with belching black exhaust smoke but it would go for odd periods with little problem then the issue would return. Eventually when in for MOT the garage said it only just passed on emissions so I thought it time to get it fixed - since then no problems at all.


----------



## powerplus

hi i removed my egr valve on a 2.2 ducato x250

it was right at the front of the engine if you look from the right hand side you can just see it

ideally you need to remove the front center of the van pretty easy when you look at it then you can get at it easily a couple of 6mm bolts each end and a electrical plug

front silver plastic comes off and then from memory the cross panel with the bonnet catch then all is easy to access you dont need to touch the radiator so not to much work

mine was spotless but the gears inside were dry and needed a bit of grease but it was on a low mileage engine


if you think it is the egr valve then remove and you will know for sure if it is dirty other wise you will be just guessing all the time


barry


----------

